# Wingshooters Hickory Recurve Hunter



## johnny r (Sep 7, 2011)

Received my Hickory recurve Hunter from Roger over the weekend. Had been reading about them and looking at the pictures posted and the design looked really slick. I wasn't disappointed. The workmanship is top notch and it's a pleasure to hold and shoot.Thought it might take some geting used to , but it was easy to hold and shoot and extremely accurate from the very first shot . Roger was great to deal with.

Thanks Roger


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

johnny r said:


> Received my Hickory recurve Hunter from Roger over the weekend. Had been reading about them and looking at the pictures posted and the design looked really slick. I wasn't disappointed. The workmanship is top notch and it's a pleasure to hold and shoot.Thought it might take some geting used to , but it was easy to hold and shoot and extremely accurate from the very first shot . Roger was great to deal with.
> 
> Thanks Roger


Roger makes a fine sling, but i guess my eyes are going on me, i cant focus in on your photo?


----------



## johnny r (Sep 7, 2011)

Your eyes aren't deceiving you. There wasnt't any picture.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Johnny,

How do you position your thumb when shooting the Recurve Hunter? Do you place the thumb pad right on the fork or do you rest your first thumb joint on the frame and leave the thumb tip floating? Roger holds with the thumb joint rather than the tip and I was wondering how everyone else holds his frames.

I ordered a walnut Longbow Hunter. I should have it next week. The Spectraply frames look so nice that I may have to order one of those as well. I'm trying to resist but he keeps posting more candy on his web sight...lol.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## johnny r (Sep 7, 2011)

I rest my thumb pad on the frame. I find it's comfortable like that but I have others that I have cut with grips for both my forefinger and thumb on the sides which I also like.I guess it all depends on the individual frame itself. I think you will like Roges frame. It feels good as soon as you pick it up and shoot it
.Good luck with yours

johnny r

PS where in Canada.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Northwestern Ontario, Canada


----------

